# source water questions



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

Held off on mixing my first batch yesterday until I could determine the best source water option for the time being, as i'll be using bottled until I can afford a RODI unit.

I picked up a few gallons of RO drinking water (polaris brand) thinking that was what I needed. It doesn't list the tds or minerals in it or if it was remineralized....just says processed through RO. They also had distilled in same brand that did list 0ppm fluoride etc but also didnt state if remineralized. Should I go with the distilled? Or should i look for another brand elsewhere? Can anyone using bottled give me a suggestion? FWIW the previous tank owner was using well water.

Thanks in advance


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

sounds familiar Well water lol mine seems to be doing OK if I have any probs I will buy a R/O system!!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i use tap water with prime or if i have time an air stone never had a probles as long as you run it cold


----------



## dmaobc (Apr 24, 2010)

In winter, I adjust tap water temperature to match tank water and add prime. I never have problem.


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

hmmm perhaps im over thinking this whole SW thing a tad? id rather go for bottled at least if would lessen the chances of adding something that might be in my tap. 

so to add to my source water question, what are the main risks with using NSW? I have access to a fairly secluded dock (ie no nearby pollutants) with easy 50ft deep water. could easily get 10 gal to my place in less than 5 mins. I assume id want to keep it for a few days (in the dark?) and preheat it aswell prior to adding to the tank. probably even risker than using tap, unless it went through a UV I suppose.....


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd be more inclined to use tap water rather than water from a small lake. If you can keep up the water changes with bottled water, I'm sure the salt mix will have enough minerals in it to make things pan out though.

I don't know what the water parameters are in Ganges, but I added Prime when I was worried about Chlorine when it was really rainy.


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

effox said:


> I'd be more inclined to use tap water rather than water from a small lake. If you can keep up the water changes with bottled water, I'm sure the salt mix will have enough minerals in it to make things pan out though.
> 
> I don't know what the water parameters are in Ganges, but I added Prime when I was worried about Chlorine when it was really rainy.


ocean not lake.....meant natural saltwater. although that is probably riskier than the other two options. i can get a bucket down to about 70 ft if i really tried. although i suppose it would pick up surface water on its way back up....which i believe is what we dont want when using NSW

my tap however does come from a small lake, and until recently was plauged w cyano. even smelt like it from the tap.

our tap is fairly similar to vancouvers....nice and soft, maybe a touch (if any) of chlorine, no chloramine


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd rather take it from a tap personally with the mindset that you'd be able to add more salt mix which may have the additional minerals necessary that may be lacking otherwise, with potentially less toxins.

If cyanobacteria is an issue out of tap, you may want to check out what a good UV system would cost and run it in rain barrels or something like that while it "ages". Fresh water cyanobacterias aren't the same as the red slime cyano in marine systems I believe, so you'd probably experience die off and in the end higher nitrates.

I dunno, just food for thought. I didn't invest in RO\DI unit, but probably would have if I had to go out to ensure I got tank compatible water.


----------

